# accu choke xx turkey or dead coyote choke



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I just got a Mossberg 500 grand slam turkey 12ga 20" barrel with the xx factor turkey choke ,it shoots 2 3/4 or 3" shells it also has fibor optic adjustable rifle style sights. I have been trying to find specs for the choke that came with the gun and the dead coyote choke and cant find either. I would like to use this gun for turkey and an alternative to my 22-250 for coyote but cant decide if I should spend the money on a dead coyote tube or save the money so i can maybe get an extra box of hevi-shot dead coyote shells. Here is a pic of the gun , I really like it and I think it will be easy carrying for hunting due to the light weight .


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Accu-chokes are for lead shot only, so don't use Heavy shot or other brands that use Bismuth. I opted for the Dead Coyote choke for that very reason. So long as you stick to lead shot it would make no difference, I think the accu-choke would be fine for coyotes out to 50 yards.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks JT .Do you think the claims of 70yds from dead coyote shells is accurate enough info to spend the money on the dead coyote choke for the extra 20yds or not.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have done it with my Remington 870 last season with a "26 barrel. Still a very fatal pattern at that point. I have an Nef Turkey Pump 12ga. I need to try out. I'll let you know how it does.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I have one on order, because I want to run the Heavy Shot-Dead Coyote rounds. Figure I am good to past 50 yards and thats great with a scatter gun.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bowhunter1 said:


> Thanks JT .Do you think the claims of 70yds from dead coyote shells is accurate enough info to spend the money on the dead coyote choke for the extra 20yds or not.


-----------------------------------------------------
If you find a dead coyote choke that actually gives you an honest "sure kill" pattern at 70 yards, I would LOVE to see a photo of that pattern. I ain't sayin' it will never happen, I just ain't ever seen it.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

This is 50 yards with 3 1/2 Dead coyote T-shot 20" barrel/w the stock Wingmaster HD Rem choke.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

im thinkin that will just to the job... lol its got great patterning at 50 thats for sure


----------



## coyotestalker (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought the Carrlson Coyote choke and shot 3in 00buck and it holds pretty tight.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks again cheez ! Nice to see what others are getting from these loads.


----------

